# Lift driver support contact information



## Aris (Sep 24, 2014)

I am a new driver for Lift. I cannot find any driver support contact information. I have an important question. May be someone here can answer it. If I have my Uber app on as well as my Lift app and I am on the Uber app, youtube, talking on the phone et., will the Lift app alert me if I get a ride request. The Uber app does. I missed a Lift ride when I was doing something else on my phone. Also, what is the Lift driver support contact number or email.


----------



## DetroitMichael (May 30, 2015)

Multi-tasking depends on your cellular carrier. Why would Lyft advise you on how to keep their competitor app open at the same time? Good thing you couldnt find the easily accessible Lyft support and posted here. I seem to recall open Lyft first, and then Uber. I use multiple phones for my ventures. I use the Walmart Straight Talk plan....three phones still cost me less than a single one through Verizon. (Straight Talk uses the Verizon network.)


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

1st its* Lyft*. Go to Help at the top of the page or left on your dashboard, type in a question on the page and the* "Stache 300 and a half"* computer will start giving you sorta kinda similar questions to your ??s If you get frustrated with that (you will) you can contact them by email at the bottom after you go through the previous. Then the computer will send you a* "Custom Canned answer that will be useless for the most part."* There is no phone number or real direct contact point. You can call and try to weasel an answer out of your mentor, if he is still driving. Or ,under the  "Rewards" on the left, if you drive more than 200+ rides in one month you can get the special platinum reward from support *"answers to everyday questions first"**, yes, that's what I said. * You will be special enough to them to answer "Your STUPID inane simple common questions that F*C*ING everybody continues to ask us and we have to put up with." *Now don't you feel special!? *

Warning: Sarcasm is employed in some places here because they really don't provide support to you, their customer, since its mostly the same questions over and over again and they don't have the time in between shoveling in the dough. But hey, they want you to know that they support you and thank you "for a welcoming, affordable, and memorable ride" that you provide and they get millions for. Fistbump!!

Edit; don't get discouraged, just know what you're doing, track and keep good records every time out (don't rely on Ubes/Lyft to do it for you), keep good expense records, don't give anything away, be firm on the rules and the law with passengers, make money or don't do it and most of all have fun. It isn't Rocket Whispering. Da Rube


----------



## DetroitMichael (May 30, 2015)

I sometimes think "What would my life be like as an Uber/Lyft CSR?" A majority of the requests would be 'same crap, different day, from the same folks'. Outside of true concerns, I'll bet 90% of the questions posted on this forum are already answered regardless in some FAQ or video from Uber, Lyft or others.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Aris said:


> I am a new driver for Lift. I cannot find any driver support contact information. I have an important question. May be someone here can answer it. If I have my Uber app on as well as my Lift app and I am on the Uber app, youtube, talking on the phone et., will the Lift app alert me if I get a ride request. The Uber app does. I missed a Lift ride when I was doing something else on my phone. Also, what is the Lift driver support contact number or email.


POST # 1 /Aris
POST#2/DetroitMichael: Ahoy&Welcome
to the UP.Net Forums from 100% 
Chance of Thunderstorms in Marco
Island on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

UPNF was set up as a Searchable Data-
base, now with 300,000+Posts and Re-
plies from 16,500 Members on 5 Conti-
nents over the Last 418 Days. The Fact$ 
that You need to $ucceed are IN here!

Michael, You couldn't be MORE WRONG
about 90% of the Questions. Intros from
Lyft and #[F]Uber RAISE more questions
than they answer. There IS NO "FAQ":
Drivers (NEVER "partners") are always
the Last to Find Out.

It is the Devoted Altruism of Notables
and Well-Known Members that pro-
vide the Alerts/Hyperlinked Ads,
Dashcam footage, gifs, Legislation,
Pdfs, Videos and YouTubes/"Insider
Information and News about the TNC
Experience, in general, and the Global
Menace that #[F]Uber has Become with
the Anti-Personnel Antics and Gleefully
Open Schadenfreude of CEO, Sociopath
and "Fratty Boi" Ne'er-do-well #Travis K.
Whatapr••k!, specifically.

Lest You think my Claims Hyperbolic,
click on the Link Below for a Snootful
of #[F]Ubertude from "Ex-CSR..w/Equity"
john djjjoe ,who, with the Officious
Condescension typical of Rasier LLC
Management lets Drivers KNOW how
little T.K.&Co. care :

https://uberpeople.net/posts/187189

Questions ? Comments ?
You KNOW where to find me!

Mentoring Bison, over and out.


----------



## DetroitMichael (May 30, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher, I don't need your support. I adore your posts, but I have equal pay to justify my stance You're great, but the end, my successful livelihood doesn't depend in you. Given you posts and language, I'm certain you live in a sweat shop country..., or drive a hearse...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DetroitMichael said:


> Casuale Haberdasher, I don't need your support. I adore your posts, but I have equal pay to justify my stance You're great, but the end, my successful livelihood doesn't depend in you. Given you posts and language, I'm certain you live in a sweat shop country..., or drive a hearse...





DetroitMichael said:


> Casuale Haberdasher, I don't need your support. I adore your posts, but I have equal pay to justify my stance You're great, but the end, my successful livelihood doesn't depend in you. Given you posts and language, I'm certain you live in a sweat shop country..., or drive a hearse...


POST # 6 /DetroitMichael: The Member-
will enjoy how You
finished Your Final Sentence with not
ONE, but TWO Non Sequiturs.

I recommend a Strong Sedative and a
good night's Sleep for relief from Attempts
at "Baffling with with Bulls☆☆t". We
would Prefer to Laugh with You, than
at You.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 6 /DetroitMichael: The Member-
> will enjoy how You
> finished Your Final Sentence with not
> ONE, but TWO Non Sequiturs.
> ...


Your support is always welcomed. I keep forgetting what a non-sequittar is.


----------

